# Wet Well Transducer



## NAVYIDC (Jul 7, 2009)

wet well transducer install. Who did it and would you please post a link. I am in the process of doing the same. PVC is curing now.


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

NAVYIDC said:


> wet well transducer install. Who did it and would you please post a link. I am in the process of doing the same. PVC is curing now.


I made one... works awesome. link is here... http://www.bigwatersedge.com/bwevb/showthread.php?t=6508 if it gets erased let me know and i will PM it to you. I used plumbers goop from home depot to put it in and it worked great. plumbers goop is thicker than household goop so it stayed put longer.


----------

